# slow around here...



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Sneaked in a good ride yesterday - it was supposed to be my rest day after having commuted the first 4 days in the week on my rain bike. Drove home at lunch and rode in with my road bike and surprisingly was 1 sec faster than my previous best on my commute to work even though it felt like I was struggling up the hill and in the last mile! I guess the heavier and less efficient rain bike is paying off in training dividends!

Will probably get in a lap around Lake Samm today - sun's up!


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

sun might not be up, but at least the rain seems to be down, i struggled through 34 on tuesday and 54 on wednesday, cold and wet both days, didnt have time to ride thursday, so naturally i woke up to blue skies.

hoping it stays nice for tomorrow


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

kreger said:


> sun might not be up, but at least the rain seems to be down, i struggled through 34 on tuesday and 54 on wednesday, cold and wet both days, didnt have time to ride thursday, so naturally i woke up to blue skies.
> 
> hoping it stays nice for tomorrow



Its been a couple of weeks since I have been able to get in more than 35 miles. Not sure if I want to. The temps over here are 5-15 degrees colder. It really doesnt get much above 40 degrees. In another couple of weeks riding will consist of studded tires on a mountain bike or road riding conditions permitting. 

My favorite west side location for biking was around Mercer Island. The traffic was always light. The Lake Sammamish loop was ok but the westside has a few bad cracks along the old cement pavement and the shoulder. In about 10-11 days I will hopefully be in some warmer weather.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

IT'S NOT RAINING! Yeah. Did the ride across Mercer Island and around the south end of the lake today. On a bike with...wait for it...no fenders. Fun.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

In addition to a record breaking commute to the office at lunchtime on Friday, I managed to get my regular 26 mile ride in yesterday on my fenderless road bike too - though my lower back was tensing up quite a bit - already not used to 

Looks like it's back to my rainbike during the week. Good thing for me it's not good riding weather today - need the break.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

It looks like Kreger has set the mark at 54 miles for winter riding. Btw I define "winter" as Nov 1 till March 1. Thats four months. I might have to do a 55 mile ride this week. Anyone else doing anything long?


----------



## umatillawheelman (Oct 31, 2006)

well, borrego, you guys up there in the upper left hand corner of the state are truly brave. not only do you ride in wind and rain, but that traffic!! 54 miles is pretty darn good. down here in the hermiston area it is cold and windy. not as much rain, so can get some miles in, but as you know that wind is like riding up hill at least one way...i see you are a giant fan, i am picking up an OCR1 next week, need to get ready for the stp next summer. i am thinking that composite frame will help a lot. 
i really enjoy reading the emails from your area. i am going to seattle for thanksgiving at the daughters so may get in a mile or two. have to go to bc for a day, but should be able to ride a little. 

cheeers.

cole


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

borregokid said:


> It looks like Kreger has set the mark at 54 miles for winter riding. Btw I define "winter" as Nov 1 till March 1. Thats four months. I might have to do a 55 mile ride this week. Anyone else doing anything long?


I'm doing rides that long and longer this winter. Training for Ironman Arizona (mid April), so weekly 60 to 100 miles rides sun, rain, snow are in store for me. Did North Bend to Seattle and back Friday (just put a set of road tires on my cross bike and enjoyed the dry day :thumbsup: )


----------



## guelch27 (Feb 24, 2005)

Our team did 55 miles up in the Snohomish area on Saturday. Beautiful day for it.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I've been doing "OK" here in the Gorge, just east of Hood River. Got in a 50 miler with 3300' of climbing near The Dalles, Oregon couple of days ago.. The Dalles, just 20 miles east of Hood River on the Columbia (I-84) is right on the edge of the clouds in winter, it seems. I can look west to H.R. and see it is raining, look east to The Dalles and see the sun peeking under the clouds, so I head 10 miles east and saddle up. Weekly, I'm off pace at about 120 miles average. I have a loop out in the wheatfields near the Dalles that is my standard for the dark time of year, it is about 28 miles long with 1500' of climbing and some fun twisty descending down a tight little creek..We saw two cars yesterday..a busy day on that road..
Don Hanson


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I got back from my trip to South & North Korea, and China on Sunday. I ended up being gone almost six weeks. I was only able to ride twice while I was gone. I rode twice in the Chinese city of Chengdu, 10 million people. I figure I did pretty good, I didn't hit anyone.

I got out on Tuesday, and there looks to be a break in the weather again today.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome back Allan! long time to be gone. Time to put some miles on that new bike!


----------

